# ESL Teacher House Exchange



## woodsquathiaski

Hi all,

I am living in rural Japan. Have been for about 20 years. I have a nice house and nice jobs. I am pretty dug in, but I still dream about spending time in another foreign land. Maybe a year somewhere. But, I would need to replace myself here in my little paradise to spend time in another paradise. I wonder if there are other ESL or EFL people in the same position who would like to exchange lives for a year. I doubt that I be could replaced by a rank amatuer, but, who knows. Anyway, it would be cool to find some middle aged guy with a nice house and EFL or ESL jobs to do a one year life exchange with. Anyone in the know about that kind of stuff?

- Chris


----------

